# networking, can't log onto 198.168.0.1 to set up router



## fireretired (Jul 30, 2007)

trying to set up router returns unable to access 198.168.0.1


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

fireretired said:


> trying to set up router returns unable to access 198.168.0.1


Think it's 192 not 198, but don't quote me.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

It is 192.168.x.x and make sure you are using a wired connection.


----------



## fireretired (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks for the help, I was typing the right address, finally got in. Thanks again


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the top of the page in the upper right corner.©*


----------

